# can snakeheads live in salt water?



## steve1337

After seeing all these pictures of snakeheads It made me remember A time I caught a very mean fish out of the harbour. It was late at night and me and a friend had some dead oama (baby goat fish), it is the ultimate bait for papio out here. Anyway we caught this fish and we had never seen anything like it before. It had the exact same body shape as a snakehead and it had scary teeth. It wasnt too big, only around 6-8" maybe. Could that be a snakehead? Or is there something else that lives in the ocean that closely resembles one?


----------



## rchan11

From what I read, they are intolerant of salt water and may be tolerant of slow brackish water.


----------



## jan

Snakeheads are intolerant of saltwater, however the northern snakehead (Channa argus) was found in the brackish water of the Chesapeake Bay. So this may tell that some species can handle brackish conditions. Snakeheads can't handle saltwater and will die

There were snakeheads discovered in Chesapeake bay and they were app. 6-8'' as well. So it could be a snakehead, if you were fishing in brackish water


----------



## steve1337

well It could have maybe been on the saltier side of brackish...

It was very near the shore where freshwater runs out into the bay...

I wish I could find out what it was. That thing was a very mean fish!


----------



## mercury904

Sharks and barracudas will be replaced if these happens.....nobody wants to go to the beach anymore


----------



## BlackSunshine

Maybe a bowfin? I think they are more salt tollerant then SH's.


----------

